# Terraria Coop-Suche



## Aaren (1. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute, würde mich freuen wenn vielleicht ein paar Leute Lust haben heute Abend, vielleicht so gegen 22 Uhr Terraria Multiplayer zu spielen.
Wäre einfach cool wenn sich da ein paar melden würden.

Allerdings sollte man das Spiel nicht schon durch gespielt bzw. die beste Rüstung usw. besitzen.
Ich selber habe noch keinen Boss erledigt.
MfG Aaren.


----------



## momo98 (6. Juni 2011)

Hi würde gerne 
würde es dir was ausmachen wenn wir von anfang spielen also ohne alles ganz neu halt,
und machst du denn server auf oder soll ich hast du denn 1.0.2? schreib mit einfach ne pn oder skype icq
skype:momodas98
icq:610227108
freue mich auf deine antwort


----------

